# Think Killington will be any good mid-Dec?



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

A group of friends and I booked a trip to Killington VT for Dec 10-14. Here in Virginia it's been pretty warm still... think VT will be ok for mid-December-ish?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Le tItS now said:


> A group of friends and I booked a trip to Killington VT for Dec 10-14. Here in Virginia it's been pretty warm still... think VT will be ok for mid-December-ish?


Depends how you define OK. It'll be open, my guess would be about 30-50% though you never can tell if a storm rolls through. I wouldn't expect any trees being open though. Friday looks like the last of the warm weather and the guns should start back up.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh 30-50% would be very ok with me! I wasn't thinking it would even be that much. We got a ride-in / ride-out house... wonder if we'll be able to ride in or out... or if it will be a hike-in / hike-out situation.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

f00bar said:


> Depends how you define OK. It'll be open, my guess would be about 30-50% though you never can tell if a storm rolls through. I wouldn't expect any trees being open though. Friday looks like the last of the warm weather and the guns should start back up.


really? i would think they'd have more open. i've only been there once and it was during the first week of january but they have an extensive snowmaking system. i would've thought they'd be close to fully open by mid december.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> really? i would think they'd have more open. i've only been there once and it was during the first week of january but they have an extensive snowmaking system. i would've thought they'd be close to fully open by mid december.


They have a lot they won't bother with until a week before xmas unless they get some real help from mother nature. Which isn't looking real promising at least in the 10 day.

% open is kind of weird anyway. All trail are not equal by any stretch. 50% of trails open is probably more like 85% acreage wise.

Maybe they'll pull off better and i'm just getting impatient and grouchy waiting for sub 50 weather.


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

f00bar said:


> ... i'm just getting impatient and grouchy waiting for sub 50 weather.


It's like we went from summer to spring instead of fall... :facepalm1:

But killington will most definitely be open


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

They should guarantee a decent amount open because they blow a lot of snow. I could tell you exactly what will be open for Sunday River by then if they don't get much natural snow, but Killington I'm not sure. These two places always compete for early openings, so I would say either place would be a great idea if natural snow has been bad.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok awesome, thanks for the input everyone! My buddies and I have really been wondering, especially since we've been watching football in shorts and flip flops lately... I'm itching for the cold weather too!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The good news is that after Friday its about a 15F drop in high temps. Totally skipping the 50F range. The bad news is the lows don't seem to be dropping much below freezing for the most part for the next 2 weeks. They may be able to get a start on the top of the mountain though.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Le tItS now said:


> A group of friends and I booked a trip to Killington VT for Dec 10-14. Here in Virginia it's been pretty warm still... think VT will be ok for mid-December-ish?


It's New England. It could be 75 in mid-December. Good rule of thumb is not to ever make concrete (or expensive) plans for December riding. Killington will make snow every chance they get, but that won't help you if we have a sunny green December. I've made it out for first runs as early as November 11th at Killington, then seen them virtually shut down until January.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Welp, our plans are 100% solid and booked... sooooo... we'll bring plenty of booze and google a maple syrup tour or something just in case!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Le tItS now said:


> Welp, our plans are 100% solid and booked... sooooo... we'll bring plenty of booze and google a maple syrup tour or something just in case!


Don't sweat it too much. They'll be open. They only need about 2 days to get the ball rolling. The thing is that while they will claim ~100% coverage for snow making the reality is they don't have the pumping capacity to run them all at the same time. This isn't their first rodeo though.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Don't sweat it too much. They'll be open. They only need about 2 days to get the ball rolling. The thing is that while they will claim ~100% coverage for snow making the reality is they don't have the pumping capacity to run them all at the same time. This isn't their first rodeo though.


^^This.

You'll get to ride. They'll make sure something is open. But as f00b said, don't believe a single word of their snow claims. All mountains lie, but Killington has made it an art form. It can be 50 degrees and raining at every mountain in Vermont, and Killington will be reporting fresh powder. They're shameless. They know most of their patrons are coming up from New York with carloads of money...they just want to get them there to spend it. So what if it actually sucks? Most of them only make one trip a year anyway.

Good luck! You never know, it could be a great season. Think positive! Even worst case scenario and it's bad, there is probably no better place to be stuck than Killington. It's party central.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Roger that, very good to know. Yeah I guess it just means they have guns on every slope. But yeah, that would be a shit load of water to pump of they were running every one at the same time. Makes sense. Fingers crossed mother nature turns the heat off soon.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> ^^This.
> 
> You'll get to ride. They'll make sure something is open. But as f00b said, don't believe a single word of their snow claims. All mountains lie, but Killington has made it an art form. It can be 50 degrees and raining at every mountain in Vermont, and Killington will be reporting fresh powder. They're shameless. They know most of their patrons are coming up from New York with carloads of money...they just want to get them there to spend it. So what if it actually sucks? Most of them only make one trip a year anyway.
> 
> Good luck! You never know, it could be a great season. Think positive! Even worst case scenario and it's bad, there is probably no better place to be stuck than Killington. It's party central.


Ok sweet! Hey, if they have 1 slope open for us to ef around on, I'll be happy to be honest. And party central, huh? Any good bars or places we should definitely check out?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Le tItS now said:


> Ok sweet! Hey, if they have 1 slope open for us to ef around on, I'll be happy to be honest. And party central, huh? Any good bars or places we should definitely check out?


I personally avoid Killington like the plague, but I'm sure there will be lots of advice from others. I hear The Wobbly Barn is _the_ spot, but there are a lot of options. I'll let the regulars tell you their favorites.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Going to hit Vermont hard in January with my Max pass.. Killington, Sunday River, Pico Mountain, & Stratton.:embarrased1:








:eyetwitch2:


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Not to subject change but since this is an east coast thread i figured i would ask.... does the east coast ever have good conditions at the same time as the west coast? Seems like if conditions are good out east the west coast is sucking it up and vice versa. Just curious, cuz I am a colorado boy but I would love to try out the east coast sometime for shits and giggles.


----------



## Crunchatize (Mar 27, 2015)

powderjunkie said:


> Not to subject change but since this is an east coast thread i figured i would ask.... does the east coast ever have good conditions at the same time as the west coast? Seems like if conditions are good out east the west coast is sucking it up and vice versa. Just curious, cuz I am a colorado boy but I would love to try out the east coast sometime for shits and giggles.


Trust me no you don't!


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Crunchatize said:


> Trust me no you don't!


+1 on this. East coast is ice, and when it's not ice it's just garbage compared to the west. IF you do make it out this way, hit a spot like Killington to even attempt to make it a worthwhile trip. We hit Snowshoe every year too, but only because it's close. I make a trip out West every year and it blows my mind every single time. Save your money, trust me!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Le tItS now said:


> +1 on this. East coast is ice, and when it's not ice it's just garbage compared to the west. IF you do make it out this way, hit a spot like Killington to even attempt to make it a worthwhile trip. We hit Snowshoe every year too, but only because it's close. I make a trip out West every year and it blows my mind every single time. Save your money, trust me!


Okay, way overstated. Yes, it requires some mad skills to master the East Coast cold and ice. But I've have plenty of great powder days in Vermont, New Hampshire and Quebec. If you travel all this way -- be it from Virginia or the West Coast -- and all you do is visit Killington, then absolutely do not waste your time. Killington would be one of my last choices. Vertical is crap (they us a mile + long showshoe trail to the lower parking lot as part of their official stats, but it is absolutely not rideable on a snowboard). It is always the most crowded mountain, and they tend to attract the nastiest crowds. Jay Peak, Stowe, Sugarbush, even Bolton Valley is more fun, IMHO. In fact, I even like Pico, Killington's bastard cousin, more than Killington (and it's cheaper/included in your Killington ticket).

Soft, fluffy powder sure isn't the norm, but when you get it you appreciate it. If you can ride the icy steeps out here, you're ready for just about anything!


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Whoa whoa I definitely wouldnt say easy coast riding is "garbage" compared to the West side especially if Snowshoe is your definition of east coast riding.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok sorry sorry!  Maybe "garbage" is too harsh, but I'm definitely going off of Pennsylvania mountains/conditions. That's where I grew up and that's where I mostly rode. In the 22 years I've been riding, I've had maybe 3 powder days in the East and that's just from the timing being JUST right and actually getting snow on the day I'm going riding. I've only ridden out West a handful of times now (actually just got out there for the first time 3 years ago) and was absolutely blown away. So much so, that I suppose "garbage" immediately pops into my head with the Pennsylvania mountains in comparison. I actually got goosebumps out West being able to carve so hard I could drag my hand. Never thought that would be possible.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Le tItS now said:


> Ok sorry sorry!  Maybe "garbage" is too harsh, but I'm definitely going off of Pennsylvania mountains/conditions. That's where I grew up and that's where I mostly rode. In the 22 years I've been riding, I've had maybe 3 powder days in the East and that's just from the timing being JUST right and actually getting snow on the day I'm going riding. I've only ridden out West a handful of times now (actually just got out there for the first time 3 years ago) and was absolutely blown away. So much so, that I suppose "garbage" immediately pops into my head with the Pennsylvania mountains in comparison. I actually got goosebumps out West being able to carve so hard I could drag my hand. Never thought that would be possible.


+1 Last season was my first time out West. Was as you said blown away... Had 8 great powder days. Finished my trip with powder my last two days at Copper. :jumping1:






:happy:


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I am also going on 14th. 

Last year I went around that time and well. They had snow but terrain was pretty challenging. Tons of guns blowing snow in your face.

I promised myself I wont go that early, because they focus on one trail only, so obviously all people will have to ride that. It's a blue trail from gondola. Now lots of people aggressive, that's what summer does to people. Terrain is challenging, lots of moguls and bumps. I saw lots of injured people being taken away by ski patrol. My friend broke and arm. I was hit from behind and fell when I got up whoever did it already disappeared.

But I just cant wait anymore :jumping1: so I said fuck it and decided to go)

It gets pretty decent around thanksgiving weekend! All beginner mountains i think open and superstar quad side is also has enough snow to be open.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> +1 Last season was my first time out West. Was as you said blown away... Had 8 great powder days. Finished my trip with powder my last two days at Copper. :jumping1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What month? When I went Brekenridge and Copper were just like killington just many times bigger.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Going to hit Vermont hard in January with my Max pass.. Killington, Sunday River, Pico Mountain, & Stratton.:embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sick deal.

I went to Killington last season in early December, and they had a good portion of the mountain open. We had a lot of fun, because of all of the local watering holes. I would love to go ride there on a weekday powder day, but realistically any mountain is super fun on a weekday powder day.

I had a lot of fun at Stratton, Sugarbush and Okemo in the past as well.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> +1 Last season was my first time out West. Was as you said blown away... Had 8 great powder days. Finished my trip with powder my last two days at Copper. :jumping1:
> :happy:


I've only been to Tahoe, but I've been to almost everywhere at Tahoe several times. I haven't hit Sierra yet, or the smaller places like Donner, But I've been everywhere else. The surprising thing is that almost every "local" we met in the shops and restaurants claimed to be a former snow bum from Vermont who made one trip to Tahoe and never left! I know I never wanted to leave, but I tell you what...makes me appreciate what we've got. Sure, Kirkwood and Squaw are giant, with stuff you'll never see in New England. But nobody had much more in the way of vertical than we do. Just different terrain, like cliffs and chutes. 

I'm hoping this is the season that Tahoe is finally crankin' again. A friend has a 3-bedroom house in Tahoe City (by Squaw/Alpine and Homewood) that she rents to us for $800 a WEEK! Kicks as, just minutes from the best riding I've ever experienced. But I still love my backyard.

Now, a trip to Colorado and some of those weed stores and I might change my mind!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Extazy said:


> What month? When I went Brekenridge and Copper were just like killington just many times bigger.


First trip was November 12th - December 17th 
Second trip March 18th - April 18Th.
The 16th & 17th where the powder day's.
The 18th we left in a blizzard around 2AM. 
Leaving this Sunday for Copper my wife and I booked a Condo at Copper Nov 11th - Dec 11th.:hairy:







:embarrased1:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Deimus85 said:


> ...I had a lot of fun at Stratton, Sugarbush and Okemo in the past as well.


You need to get out more. :hairy:

Just kidding...Sugarbush can be pretty gnarly. That's a big-ass mountain, with some real vertical, not just marketing hype. And two mountains. 

Okemo...meh. Crowded, stupid layout, but it's close enough. Okemo and Stratton both offer big discounts through the CT ski club, so I wind up there more often than I'd like to. But both are a lot of fun midweek.

I just found out that our ski club is recognized at little ol' Butternut. Only 1000', but member rates are only $20! And it's barely over an hour away. I'll be eating that deal up this winter!


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

surfinsnow said:


> I've only been to Tahoe, but I've been to almost everywhere at Tahoe several times. I haven't hit Sierra yet, or the smaller places like Donner, But I've been everywhere else. The surprising thing is that almost every "local" we met in the shops and restaurants claimed to be a former snow bum from Vermont who made one trip to Tahoe and never left! I know I never wanted to leave, but I tell you what...makes me appreciate what we've got. Sure, Kirkwood and Squaw are giant, with stuff you'll never see in New England. But nobody had much more in the way of vertical than we do. Just different terrain, like cliffs and chutes.
> 
> I'm hoping this is the season that Tahoe is finally crankin' again. A friend has a 3-bedroom house in Tahoe City (by Squaw/Alpine and Homewood) that she rents to us for $800 a WEEK! Kicks as, just minutes from the best riding I've ever experienced. But I still love my backyard.
> 
> Now, a trip to Colorado and some of those weed stores and I might change my mind!


Never been to Tahoe but my buddies just moved out to Reno, so I'm heading out there in Feb-ish to go ride. I have a feeling I won't want to leave either... I see the "Northstar" sign in a lot of snowboard videos... can't wait to see those parks!

Hey since so many are familiar with Killington, any clue the best way to get a 3-day lift ticket? Cheapest, I mean. We have our flights and lodging taken care of, just need lift tickets and we're set.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Dont sell the east coast short until you hit Sugarbush or Jay Peak. Those two spots alone are great for some real east coast riding.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> Deimus85 said:
> 
> 
> > ...I had a lot of fun at Stratton, Sugarbush and Okemo in the past as well.
> ...


I have had Butternut season passes a couple of times because it is cheap and close. It can be fun. Plenty of fresh snow last year but the hoards of little ski racer kids on the weekend are annoying. They only have so many trails so closing one down all day for the race kids is kinda bullshit, especially when you are charging more for lift tickets on those days.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I do butternut about every Sunday. Sunday afternoon is usually better once the byers leave


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Leaving this Sunday for Copper my wife and I booked a Condo at Copper Nov 11th - Dec 11th.:hairy:
> :embarrased1:


Wow that's a long trip :eyetwitch2:
Hope the conditions are sick :snowboard1:


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> You need to get out more. :hairy:
> 
> Just kidding...Sugarbush can be pretty gnarly. That's a big-ass mountain, with some real vertical, not just marketing hype. And two mountains.
> 
> ...


I want to go to Gore, Pico, and Jay Peak this season.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok everyone... it's crunch time now so I'm putting the feelers out to see how you think the conditions will be next weekend up at Killington. We're scared it's going to rain. That's the worst! I can handle only a few trails being open but getting soaked is no fun at all. We're riding Fri/Sat/Sun. What do you think we should expect? 

Also, I'm fairly certain the house we're staying in will be between Great Eastern and Juggernaut (Trailside Village). The interactive trail map is showing the Skyeship Gondola not running... think we'll have to drive around to the other side each day to ride? Ugh... this is bumming me out...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd see how things look come Monday. Lots could happen, rain could miss completely, temp only needs to drop a few degrees. I think they'll be ok though. They are at least blowing snow every night and every other chance they get. It's southern new england that is in real trouble at the moment.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> I have had Butternut season passes a couple of times because it is cheap and close. It can be fun. Plenty of fresh snow last year but the hoards of little ski racer kids on the weekend are annoying. They only have so many trails so closing one down all day for the race kids is kinda bullshit, especially when you are charging more for lift tickets on those days.


Butternut is very fun for a small mountain, but it absolutely sucks on weekends. It's just not big enough for the crowds it draws. It's a great mid-week escape, especially with a $20 lift ticket.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Le tItS now said:


> Ok everyone... it's crunch time now so I'm putting the feelers out to see how you think the conditions will be next weekend up at Killington. We're scared it's going to rain. That's the worst! I can handle only a few trails being open but getting soaked is no fun at all. We're riding Fri/Sat/Sun. What do you think we should expect?
> 
> Also, I'm fairly certain the house we're staying in will be between Great Eastern and Juggernaut (Trailside Village). The interactive trail map is showing the Skyeship Gondola not running... think we'll have to drive around to the other side each day to ride? Ugh... this is bumming me out...


I don't know how anyone is open. It's been tropical up here. I just got back from Florida, the weather isn't much different here. Pray for some cold, dammit! I'm ready to ride.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Driving out to Killington tomorrow. Really cheap Liftopia deal from Black Friday. Pulled the trigger on a personal day. I NEED TO RIDE.


----------



## Le tItS now (Nov 2, 2015)

Welp, there was snow, but I'd say I watched about 1/4 of it melt while I was there. Warm as could be and it was very soft spring conditions. Major moguls formed throughout the day (they were both fun and annoying, depending on my mood) and a bunch of dirt and rocks started to push through to the surface on Sunday. Super crowded on the slopes since there are only a handful open but lift lines weren't terrible. All in all, I was happy that they were at least open and I got to ride. Now I'm sore as shit, but totally worth it 

snoeboarder - how'd you like it last week?


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I thought I would update this thread (and my first post on the board). I went yesterday and it was nice through the morning but got warmer during the day so at the bottom some slush showed and some icy spots near the middle of the mountain. At the top it was more powder thankfully. It's supposed to be really cold this week and probably dry so they will be able to make some snow! I'm really hoping that some storms come through later this month and in Feb so I can go back to Killington at least twice! And hopefully it'll hit more down here in NJ/NY as well so I can go on a day here and there. I'm 5 hours from Killington so not ideal to go all the time.


----------

